# Logic - velocity crescendo



## mac (Nov 19, 2017)

In Logic, something that's bugged my for years is the lack of ability to draw in a velocity path that keep your current velocity ratios intact. Cubase can do it (see vid), and if anyone can do it in Logic, you'll be my hero of the week.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 20, 2017)

Well so much for being the hero of your week. Problem is it doesn’t work anymore since the latest update!


----------



## mac (Nov 20, 2017)

@vewilya What the hell, when did the velocity draw in logic work like that, all I get (have ever got) is a linear line?! Is it a setting that I've overlooked somewhere? 

Man, what an emotional rollercoaster haha.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 20, 2017)

Well. The secret was to hold the command key. But since the last Logic update that doesn't do the trick anymore. I think I wrote them and asked why they removed the feature... Maybe it'll be there again in the next update! 
Take it easy!


----------



## samphony (Nov 20, 2017)

This feature is still there in 10.3.2 I never hold down the command key. I use it with the arrow tool like it always worked since 9.1.6 or 10


----------



## clisma (Nov 20, 2017)

Hm, just tried it here @samphony and it’s not doing it, rather, it gives me the usual straight line. What am I missing?


----------



## mac (Nov 20, 2017)

This is weird, I've been on logic since version 7 and have never been able to do this. Have you guys changed any setting that I may be missing, or is this an elaborate wind up?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2017)

You just need to view velocities in the Controller lane under the notes, then use the velocity tool to draw a line.

The reason the Command key brings up the velocity tool on vewilya's system is that he has it assigned to the Command-Click Tool. The C-C Tool choice is stored with the screenset.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2017)

This is a better screenshot.


----------



## clisma (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for chiming in. This is simply not the behavior I’m getting over here. Either with the Pointer tool or the velocity tool in the piano roll (and yes, editing the velocities in the CC lane). It simply draws a straight crescendo/decrescendo line.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 20, 2017)

clisma said:


> Hm, just tried it here @samphony and it’s not doing it, rather, it gives me the usual straight line. What am I missing?



Not working here either, unfortunately.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2017)

Are you saying you want to scale them all up or down? Just select the notes in the piano roll, then drag in the velocity lane.

If you want exponential velocity, i.e. you want everything to follow a curve but keep the relative velocities, use the Transform window and apply it to selected notes. There's also a velocity processor MIDI effect, but those apply to the whole track.


clisma, what is the behavior you're getting? For me it's doing what the first video shows above. I stopped watching when it got to Cubase, though. Sorry, I basically find videos like that annoying - no offense to the guy talking.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 20, 2017)

Maybe also check out this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-keeping-the-original-velocity-pattern.64037/

Some alternative ideas with the Transform window or a Midi FX plugin....


----------



## clisma (Nov 20, 2017)

Nick, the second video by @vewilya perfectly illustrates what I can’t reproduce on my end. When I do it over here, all the velocities are flattened to a straight line. The Transform Window is great and I use it extensively, but it would be great to have this quickly accessible if available.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 20, 2017)

I also don't think you can "free hand" draw velocities like you can in Cubase. If it's possible, I'd love to see how.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 20, 2017)

vewilya said:


> Maybe also check out this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-keeping-the-original-velocity-pattern.64037/
> 
> Some alternative ideas with the Transform window or a Midi FX plugin....



Compared to the "original" method (as shown in your short video) they are all PITAs...
Hope this function gets back.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2017)

clisma said:


> The Transform Window is great and I use it extensively, but it would be great to have this quickly accessible if available.



Set up a screenset with the Transform window open and ready to apply this operation. It's really fast.


----------



## clisma (Nov 20, 2017)

Yep, might even go a step further and create a couple of presets to choose from for this task, and assign them to Keyboard Maestro Macros. I just miss the instant visual feedback while you’re moving it with the mouse, despite my preference for using the keyboard as much as possible.

By the way, I just read through your Matrix Brute manual, nice. Looking forward to learning this beast.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks. I wish I had one.


----------



## clisma (Nov 20, 2017)

Can’t buy you one, but if you ever need to borrow it...


----------



## Vik (Nov 21, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> If you want exponential velocity, i.e. you want everything to follow a curve but keep the relative velocities, use the Transform window and apply it to selected notes


This used to be doable without having to dive into the Transform window.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 21, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You just need to view velocities in the Controller lane under the notes, then use the velocity tool to draw a line.
> 
> The reason the Command key brings up the velocity tool on vewilya's system is that he has it assigned to the Command-Click Tool. The C-C Tool choice is stored with the screenset.


Hey Nick

I think the right tool is assigned to the right mouse button and the middle one is the command-key tool BUT
I didn’t press the command key until after I started drawing the line in the velocity editor. So if I just went down there using the arrow key, drew a line, I’d get a straight line. But when drawing the line and before releasing the button adding the command key I’d get the result shown in the little video above. But that is gone since the last update of LPX.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 21, 2017)

Okay, confirmed here too - I get the velocity tool automatically in the velocity editor.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 21, 2017)

And I’m sure you’re right about the right mouse tool. Will have to check how that works when I’m at my desk. This is one of those things I do without thinking about it.


----------

